# I am back!! Cannot connect to Internet via LAN on Inspiron 6400



## ssjgoku5 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I just started having a problem with my Dell inspiron 6400 laptop. Just recently the LAN stopped working on my laptop but my wireless is still functional. The problem is that although the Ethernet cable is connected to my computer my LAN connection says that the network cable is disconnected. I know that my router/connection isn't at fault because 2 of my roommates have laptops and the same wire works on their laptops. I ran a Broadcom Diagnostic utility which came with my laptop and my card failed the LoopBack-MAC test and the Loopback-PHY test but passed all the rest. Can someone help me here??? I have had great luck with solving my virus problem due to you guys i hope i can get the same help once again!! THANKS IN ADVANCE!!

P.S: I do not have any custom IP or DNS server in my TCP/IP settings. I have already tried uninstalling and reinstalling the card (through device manager) but the problem was still there.

Update: After following your advice on a similar case i used the netsh commands ad restarted my computer and my card passed the loop tests.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Loopback tests don't test the output drivers. It sounds like the card may be bad. Of course, the picture shows the card disabled, did you try enabling that connection?


----------



## ssjgoku5 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi John!

Well i havent disabled anything. The card is still enabled in the device manager and so is the connection. Here are some pictures as proof. Is there any other test that i can conduct??

Thanks again for the quick response!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## ssjgoku5 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi john,

Here are the results of the ipconfig /all command..

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Test>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : nde
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-05-71-1D-37
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.113.29.55
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 23, 2008 6:40:47
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 23, 2008 6:45:02
PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-C5-BE-E8-6A

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-CF-9A-08-2C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.72
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 23, 2008 1:12:53
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 24, 2008 1:12:53 PM


C:\Documents and Settings\Test>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Media disconnected is normally either a bad cable or a bad port on one end or the other. It could also be network drivers.


----------



## ssjgoku5 (Jan 22, 2008)

By Network drivers do you mean the drivers installed for the ethernet card on my laptop? I have tried uninstalling and installing the latest version of the driver (Broadcom - Driver 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller) but the problem still prevailed. Is there any other driver i can install or a test i can do?? I think the lan port on my laptop is blown but is there a way i can confirm this??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You should get the drivers from the laptop maker's site, not directly from Broadcom. They're not always compatible.


----------



## ssjgoku5 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah i am talking about the driver from the Dell's website.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you try a new port on the router and a new cable?


----------



## ssjgoku5 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well the same line works for both of my roommates. Do i still need to change something??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If the drivers are good, the cable and router port are working, the wireless works, it's starting to sound like the physical NIC may have died.


----------



## ma25 (Jul 18, 2009)

hi brother i have the same problem like ssjgoku5 .. u fixed ur problem ? if ur problem is fixed tell me how ...


----------



## deezed (Dec 4, 2009)

also me I have the same problem I tried with different operating system but nothing
now I'm using USB to ethernet adapter
I you solved the problem can you please post the solution


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Folks, if you have an issue, start your own thread. I'm going to close this one.

Closed.


----------

